
Network professionally like a game-just in youth style for youth - moonarshi
http://iampupilar.com/landing-page/student/desktop.html
======
moonarshi
Upset by how the whole graduates hiring system works, not getting the right
exposure and right job opportunity I just wish for a solution where I could
actually connect to people of my age group- young minds and connect to them
absolutely in professional way. Yah, students/youth version of LinkedIn one
may say.

But, I wish to build this in young mind perspective, youthful and exciting to
seek job and talk about careers. So I took advantage of this quarantine, made
a team, and now I am in my idea validation stage. We made a landing page, but
don't know where to post it :). Also, due to Covid 19 I am unable to visit
location of a specific community I want to begin with. Now, I'm unsure how to
do idea validation online, please give me your insights

